# 2 ferrets



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

i have 40 ferrets all working stock.i have a hob and a gill for sale this years young.i have never sold any before.must cut down


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

there nice ,


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

how much what colour and what sex?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

hob and gill 15 pounds pair.click on pic to enlarge


----------

